# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Matematika Kl 1-9

## bluey

Zotri te nderuar prind te femijeve ne pamundesi qe te veproi me figura se nuk ma dhen moderatort ende pergjegjen se si te bie skader me foto ilustrime per matematiken e klasave te ulta do mundohem tju ndihmoi atyre prinderve qe femijet e tyre qe kan probleme ne te kuptuarit e matematikes se cikleve te ulta .

Do shqyrtoi problematiken e shumzimit me duar .Pra eshte matematik zbavitese e cila nxit kureshtjen tek femijet dhe jau ben me te leht te kuptoin esencen e e problemeve ne matematike .
Hapim dy duar te majten e shenojna me M ndersa doren e djathten me  D
Numrimi i gishtave behjet nga gishti i par ne doren 
M (6,7,8,9,10)
D(6,7,8,9,10)
Par i bashkoim duart njera me tjetren dhe shiqom para ftyres suaj ajo eshte vetem sqarim se mund te lihen duart ku do para jush te bashkuara .
numrat perkates te dy duarve jan te puthitur pra MD(6,7,8,9,10) pra kto puthiten me njera tjetren dhe levzim varsisht nga numri qe kerkohet ..
Tash shiqoim veprimin se si logaritet me duar psh 
8X7=56

levzim gishtrinjet perkates te nurmrit perkates ne te dy duart .
M(8)
D(7)

nga Pika e puthitjes kemi dy numra qe puthiten (8,7)
ne doren e majt kemi para
M (3 gishtrinje mbahen ne mend )
D(2 gishtrinje mbahen ne mend)
Pra kto mblidhen dhe shumzohen me dhjet 
3+2=5
5x10=50
me pastaj shiqoim gishtrinjet qe kan mbetur mbraba gishtrinjeve qe puthiten pra te numrit (8,7)
ne doren e 
M(2 gishtrinj te mbetur )
D(3  gishtrinj te mbetur )
kto gishtrinj shgumzohen mes vete 
2x3=6
pastaj mbledhim 
50+6=56
ja edhe nje shembul tjeter 

7x9=63

M(2  )
D(4)
2+4=6
6x10=60

mbetja e 
M(3)
D(1)
3x1=3
mblidhen 
60+3=63
Ja edhe nje shembull 
8x8=64

M(3)
D(3)
3+3=6
6x10=60
M(2)
D(2)
2X2=4

mbeldhim 
60+4=64

Ne temen tjeter do shqyrtoim operacionet e mbledhjes zbritjes me duar .Per qdo probelm matematikor per femijet tuaj mund te me drejtohi ktu dhe do mundohem tju shqaroi ne menyr te shkruar .
Ose lus moderatorin si te postoi skeder nga Paint ose naj program tjeter me ilustrime qe te ilustori gjerat edhe ne menyr figurative .
Shpresoi qe ju kam ndihmuar .
Per qdo paqartesi per ket tem me siper mos nguroni pytni .

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Eshte mire qe Forumi Shqipetare sidomos pergjegjesit te mundohen qe TE ZGJEROJNE SERVERIN,sepse ky qe eshte po na neverit pa mase ,nga ky forume munden njerzite te mesojne shum gjera ne lami te ndryshme ,ky forume ka antare shume te afte ne fusha te ndryshme ku munden te bejne postime te ndryshme me vlere dhe inters kombetare ,prandaj duhet qe PERGJEGJESIT E KETI FORUMI te mundohe brenda mundesive qe te zgjerojne serverin ,dhe te kete mundesi pastaj populli shqiptare kudo qe eshte te merr informacione me vlere.

----------


## bluey

Menyrat e mbledhjes zbritjes me duar .
Pre te shqyrtuar ket problmatik pra kemi sqarimin e njet tash duart mbesin perpara sa per fillim me kutu gjerat .Dora e majt (M),dora e djathte (D)
Numrimi behet ne ket menyr ne doren e D numrimi nis nga e majta ne te djatht nga gishti i dyt kemi kta numra (1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9)numri dhjet shkon ne gishtin e dyt te dores se majt .
ne doren e majt kemi vetemdhjeteshe pra jan kto dhjeteshe (10,20,30,40,50,60,70,80,90)pra te dyja duart i kan gjithsej 9999....9 njesi numruese pra opreacioni eshte pak me i komlikuar te spjegohet por do shkoi direkt me shembuj duke sqaruar qdo gje veq e veq duke mar me simbolo te duarve .
Psh 
3+2=5
operacioni me numra deri me dhjjet e me teper dora e djathte sherben per te gjetur numrat perkates me kali te numrave ne dhjeteshe ne doren e majte e njeta vlen edhe per zbritje duke kaluar gishtrinjet ne dore e djathte .
Pra dora e djathte 
D(3 gidhterinje pra numri rendor 3 plus 2 gishtrinj mbet vetem gishti i par me nurin 5 i ngritur ne doren e D(pra 5)
tash do vazhdoi e njeta detyre 
3+2+7=12 
djathta gishtrinje perkates te numrit perkates 
D(2 gishtrinj te ngritur )
M (1 dhjetshe ne dorten e majt 10)
D+M=2+10=12 
3+2+7+3=15
numrat perkates te gishtrinjeve gjither mbesin te ngritur me kalim ne doren ose gishtin tjeter .
pra ne 
D(2 gishtrinj te ngritur tek gishti me numer 7 +2 te betur +1 bejn 10 bartet ne te majt nje gisht i ngritur djthtas mbet nje gisht me nurin 5 edhe prap e njejta bartet dhe ne te majt kemi tash vetm 1 gishtrinj duke ber grusht doren e djatht me gishtin e par me nurin 5 te ngritur ) dhe nje dhjetshe(10) mbesin te ngritura ne te majt dy dhjetshe (10+5=15)
tash shkoim metutje 
3+2+7+3+5=20
D(kami poasur nalt 15 )pra nje gisht ne te majt nje dhjeteshe (10) nje gisht gishtiu i par ne te djathte nje 5
tash dora e djathte ja shtoim prap nje 5 e cila behet grusht dhe bartet dhjetsha ne doren e majt 
M(10+10 =20) pra tah ne te majt i kemi dy gishtrin te ngritur e djathtas kemi grushtin e ber ne dor qe trgon se jan ber dhjet qe jan bart ne doren e majt .
esht me e komplikuar te kutohet keshtu me fjal praktikone dhe e kuptoni .
vazhdoim 
3+2+7+3+5-3=17
M(njeri gisht pra i treti me radh i numruar si 20 bie posht mbet vetem nje gisht ne doren e majt praktikone se e kuptoni duke ngritur gishtrinjet ashtu siq po e pershkruaj .
Dora e djatht hapen gishtrinjet duke nuruar thjesht D(1,2,3,4,5,6,7.8.9)pra riemrohen numrat ne ket rast dhe duke nuruar ne te djathte nurat perkates mbesin te ngritur shohim se kemi tra gishtrinj nga nurmimi i fundit qe bem e kemi gishtin e par ne te D(5,1,2,)
pra te atyre nurave ne filim dhe mbledhim 
M(10)nje gisht i ngritur
D(5,1,2)pra mledhen kta 5+2=7
M+D=10+7=17
ja nje sqarim me i shkurter 
13+2-6=9
M(1)gisht i ngritur (10)
D(3+2=5)pra ne te djatht e kemi nje gisht me nurin 5 pra japin 15
pra tgash shiqoim qdo her duke mbajtur me praktik me duar mbesin te ngritura 
M(1 gisht )ose dhjeteshe 
D(1)pra gishti me nurin (5) mbetet i ngritur 
shkoim tash ne oporacionin se zbrtite ne ket detyr nuri 6
prap njehim thesht nga e para doren e D(1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9)
tash eshte pak me e komplikuar me kutu por duke praktiku ashtu siq ju pershruar do e kuptoni me leht gjitheher duke mbajtur giushtrinjet te cilat mbesin te ngritur duke kaluar nga gishti paraprak pra ne kombinim te D(5,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) dhe te ktyre numrave D(1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9) kta dy nurime jan  me randesi te mbahn ne men se kur perdoren ,Kta perdorem edhe ne mbledhje edhe ne zbritje pra dora e djatht i kryen te gjitha operacionet duke kaluar nga gishti me nurin paraprak te numruar (5behet 1 i nurmuar ,1 behet 2 i nuruar )dhe mudet te kaloi ne gishtin tjeter ne nurer rendor varsisht se cili numer kerohet ,.
vazhdon ....sqarimi ....

----------


## bluey

Vazhdon sqarimi 
dora e djatht 
D(5,1) pra kami nga nurmimi D(1,2,3,4)dhe (5)dhe gishti me nurin D(9) nihetsi (4)dhe D(5) dhe gishti (9)mbetet i ngritur pra jesin vetem nje gisht D(9)
ja edhe nje shembul me shqarim me duar dhe nura pa fjal tash praktikone ju keshtu hapim gishtrinjet e dy duarve mane ne men nurat e nurmruar ashtu si ju ilustroi 
5+4+3-1=11
D(gishtrunjet me nurin 5, 4,dhe 3 i nurmuar si D(1,2,3,4,5,)kalon si dhjetshe ne te M(10 nje gisht i ngritur mbesin ne te djathtre 
D( nga M njihet 1,2,3 pra nga dhjeteshja nihet dhe mbesin dy gishtrinj te ngritur .
keshtu kryhen te gjitha oporacionet e zbritjes dhe mbledhjes .
Ne tjeter tem do marim disa shembuj pa sqarime te mdha duke mar nurat perkates me randesi eshte te dihet se numrimi behet varsisht nga operacioni pra e vreni se kur kemi te bejm me zbriutje numrimi behet se pari si D(5,1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9)
dhe nga e majta nurojm zbritjen duke njehur gishtin e M si 1,2,3,4,5,etj )keshtu behet perlogaritja duke kaluar gishtrinjet varesiht nga numri perkates qe ipet kur varsisht nga nuri qe kerkohet .Pra eshte operacion logjik me kalim ne dhjeteshe njeshe qinshe mishe dhe ne rastin e zbritjes kalohen nga nurat .
Nese kuptoni anklisht mud te shihni ne Yu tube menyren e loharitjes qe do jau sjeli ktu .

----------


## bluey

tabela e shumzimit

----------


## bluey

Mbledhja edhe zbritja e nurave

----------


## bluey

Me kjart e keni ne ket video mbledhje zbrtitje shumzim pjestim

----------


## bluey

dhe me duar 

ja video 
kjo ka te bej me sqarimin tim

----------


## bluey

Kjo eshte video per logaritje e mbledhjes me kujdes siq kam dhen sqarimin me lart .

----------


## bluey

ja se si logarit nje vajz

----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey

Si te beni me argetuese per nxensit ja video per nje menyr te pjeguarit logjik te njerave nga metodat per zhgjedhjen e te panjohurave .

----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------


## bluey



----------

